# Travelling with Expired TB Test Certificate



## qa.haroon (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello People,

I searched the forums but could not find a definitive answer thus my questions below.

I finally received my spouse visa but since it took so long my TB Test Certificate has expired (11th June 2015).

I plan on travelling by 30th July 2015.

I have a few questions:

1. My visa issue date is 6th July 2015, my new appointment for the TB test is the 10th of August 2015. Should I delay my travel and have the new tb test done?

2. Can I travel on the expired TB test?

3. If I travel later than the 5th of August 2015 (30 days after visa issue date), will this delay in the time when I apply for renewal 33 months down the line?

I would be grateful for all and any responses


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

qa.haroon said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I searched the forums but could not find a definitive answer thus my questions below.
> 
> ...


1. 2. You don't need a new TB test, the expired one should be fine.

3. Your entry into the UK may be refused.


----------

